# New images from The Goose #5 Chama trip



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Two 4 minute clips of stills and videos with sound of the Goose #5 trip from Chama to Antonito... First from Chama to Osier... Second from Osier to Antonito. It was a great trip.

Part 1




Part 2


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video and stills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Did that trip many years ago and we loved it. 

Will do it again soon hopefully.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Stan. The fall colors where outstanding. I sure would like to take that trip some day. Later RJD


----------



## mggast (Oct 10, 2010)

Very cool Stan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did the 463 a few years ago, the # 5 would be fun.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Stan,

Just finished watching your videos & slideshows -- what a great looking trip, and that's a nifty jacket your wife got you! Looks like some things have changed, and a lot hasn't, since our last trip to the C&T. But now both SWMTP & I wish we could make a quick visit to see those fall colors you caught so well!

Thanks for the visit!


----------

